# Steering Rack Question - how to replace driver side



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

I have power steering, and the rubber boot that is much like that on the CV axle is torn and the steering makes a clicking sound when making a sharp turn.

Is there a way to replace that side of the rack? I initally thought by the sound it was a CV axle when I was buying the car...turns out the CV axles are fine.

Thnx,

lbrowne


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

lbrowne said:


> I have power steering, and the rubber boot that is much like that on the CV axle is torn and the steering makes a clicking sound when making a sharp turn.
> 
> Is there a way to replace that side of the rack? I initally thought by the sound it was a CV axle when I was buying the car...turns out the CV axles are fine.
> 
> ...


You can buy a replacement boot for the rack. The clicking you hear, does it happen while turning the wheel or when you hold it in a slow hard turn? The cv boot dont have to be ripped for the grease to go bad and wear out the joint.


----------



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm going to diagnose better tomorrow or the next day.

How the heck do you put a new boot on.....you must obviously have to disconnect something...


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I just replaced the rack boot on mine a few months ago. No big deal, but you have to remove the tie rod end for that side to get it on/off. It is an easy job, but a little messy. Boot can be had at the dealer for about $12 I think ?


----------



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

Would this be the cause to my steering being kinda jumpy when turning?


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the problem is that if you already have a torn boot, you might have dirt in there and that could be causing problems. You said jumpy turning... have you checked your p/s fluid level? does it make a whirring sound too?


----------



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

no whirring sound at all, and she has fluid for sure.

the steering wheel is kind of darty when turning, not too major though.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

I replaced both boots not too long ago. PS boots are like double the price of non PS and that was through A-zone. Non PS racks have a universal boot size. THe PS rack has special little hose connections that make them more rare. Replace it asap. THat boot keeps the dust out of the seal. Seems if the seal goes you would be leaking fluid all over. You may want to take a look at your tie rod ends and ball joints. Tires ok?
Power steering on these little cars is waay overkill.


----------



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

Tires seem fine, but that boot is definitely history.

I still had power steering fluid, what if theres a slow leak? will putting a new boot on fix it?? never had to do anything with steering systems before...


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

lbrowne said:


> Tires seem fine, but that boot is definitely history.
> 
> I still had power steering fluid, what if theres a slow leak? will putting a new boot on fix it?? never had to do anything with steering systems before...


No, it won't fix a leaking seal. If you do the work yourself, you'll find it to be quite simple. Basically you have tie rod ends and ball joints that go bad. Easy to do if you have the right tools. Tools cost less than shop labor. You'll see when you do the boot. Do a search on tie rod ends, read read read, take your wheel off, look, tinker and cuss, then come back with some newb questions.


----------



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

Popkorn said:


> No, it won't fix a leaking seal. If you do the work yourself, you'll find it to be quite simple. Basically you have tie rod ends and ball joints that go bad. Easy to do if you have the right tools. Tools cost less than shop labor. You'll see when you do the boot. Do a search on tie rod ends, read read read, take your wheel off, look, tinker and cuss, then come back with some newb questions.


My ball joints seem to be ok, and I should have the tools necessary. I'm going to do some searching on tie rod ends.


----------



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

also theres no play left to right in my steering wheel, the second you start to turn the wheel, the wheels start to turn...


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

lbrowne said:


> also theres no play left to right in my steering wheel, the second you start to turn the wheel, the wheels start to turn...


Gotta love pwr steering. Are you used to driving a beater? Pwr steering takes all the "feel" out of the steering. That's why I don't care for PS on these cars. But I got it and just gonna leave well enough alone. It's supposed to add value too. Try putting the pipe down long enough to get used to the handling. lol


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Popkorn said:


> Gotta love pwr steering. Are you used to driving a beater? Pwr steering takes all the "feel" out of the steering. That's why I don't care for PS on these cars. But I got it and just gonna leave well enough alone. It's supposed to add value too. Try putting the pipe down long enough to get used to the handling. lol


He He He, the ever so popular power steering option. Neither of my cars have had it. At first, I thought maybe it wasn't an option for this car. Oh well, guess it is just more free horsepower. lol. 

lbrowne, do you ever notice the steering being any stiffer when the car is cold ? a lot of times when a rack is going bad, it will start getting tighter, esp. when it is cold.


----------



## lbrowne (Sep 29, 2004)

my 89 240sx was in pretty rough shape when i got it....trust me i know beaters 

i'm probably going to put a new cv joint this weekend, and I'll put that steering rack boot. Someone said theres a seal I can easily replace while I'm in there for the power steering...care to be more specific?


----------

